#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Ask For Advice >  >  What Are The Top Reasons For Not Buying A BMW Car?!

## Moana

Hi guys!

BMW is one of the most famous car brand that exists still now . But nowadays we don't really go for BMW maybe the demand has fallen, the reasons might be a lot.

*Can you guys tell me few reasons why people these days don't mostly go for BMW Cars?!* One of the reason I think should be that when the car's parts goes out of date users aren't able to find parts for their old cars. People have complained that The Company has stopped manufacturing certain parts! *IS IT TRUE?*

*If you guys know any other reasons rather than this of why people these days are not buying BMW Cars let us kindly know your ideas?!*  :Car:

----------


## Shana

> Hi guys!
> 
> BMW is one of the most famous car brand that exists still now . But nowadays we don't really go for BMW maybe the demand has fallen, the reasons might be a lot.
> 
> *Can you guys tell me few reasons why people these days don't mostly go for BMW Cars?!* One of the reason I think should be that when the car's parts goes out of date users aren't able to find parts for their old cars. People have complained that The Company has stopped manufacturing certain parts! *IS IT TRUE?*
> 
> *If you guys know any other reasons rather than this of why people these days are not buying BMW Cars let us kindly know your ideas?!*


Hm... Let me make a wild guess! Maybe BMW is TOO costly?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi guys!
> 
> BMW is one of the most famous car brand that exists still now . But nowadays we don't really go for BMW maybe the demand has fallen, the reasons might be a lot.
> 
> *Can you guys tell me few reasons why people these days don't mostly go for BMW Cars?!* One of the reason I think should be that when the car's parts goes out of date users aren't able to find parts for their old cars. People have complained that The Company has stopped manufacturing certain parts! *IS IT TRUE?*
> 
> *If you guys know any other reasons rather than this of why people these days are not buying BMW Cars let us kindly know your ideas?!*



The main reason BMW cars are costly.
Even it's features superb design& great performance .
BMW users are rarely in sri Lankan .the main causes Price, maintenance specifically cars's parts goes out of the date 
users don't able to their pars.

----------


## Moana

> Hm... Let me make a wild guess! Maybe BMW is TOO costly?


That should be one of the reason too but I think the other reason should be because the parts aren't available in case if the car gets accident!

----------


## Moana

> The main reason BMW cars are costly.
> Even it's features superb design& great performance .
> BMW users are rarely in sri Lankan .the main causes Price, maintenance specifically cars's parts goes out of the date 
> users don't able to their pars.


Yeah that should be one of the reason as well I guess!  :Smile:

----------


## Moana

> Hm... Let me make a wild guess! Maybe BMW is TOO costly?


Apart from referring the word '' costly'' what are some of the other factors that make people stiff away from buying a BMW? Do you think because of the lack of car parts once the car gets out of date?

----------


## Moana

> The main reason BMW cars are costly.
> Even it's features superb design& great performance .
> BMW users are rarely in sri Lankan .the main causes Price, maintenance specifically cars's parts goes out of the date 
> users don't able to their pars.


Is it true that BMW companies have stopped manufacturing parts?

----------

